# 95-99 Sentra/200SX Bumper: Street Scene Valance Help



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

I recently took a chunck out of my current rear apron on my 99 Sentra. So I was looking at geting a Street Scenes Rear Valance. When I called Street Scenes they told me that it would only fit a 95-97 sentra bumper. I searched around but could not find a direct answer. 
Is there anyone that has installed this Valance them-self on a 98-99 sentra/200SX? 

Or can someone provide me with accurat info on the bumpers or these years? EX: Is the design of the 97 rear bumper diffrent then the 99? 

Do to recent bad luck with my vehicle Im looking to save a few buck by not geting it molded. So the "fit" of the valance is very important to me. 

Thanks for all and any help that is provided. 

And thanks to 1CLNB14 with trying to help me eariler.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

what does the street scene bumper look like anyways?!?


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Go to www.nwnismo.com/ then click profiles, then go to seans white sentra. Open a pic of his rear on his car. Thats what the Valance looks like molded. But with it being molded I have no clue if the body shop had to modify it in any way. The Valance is not a bumper. Its an addition to the bumper to change its look.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is it me or does this pic make you dizzy?
http://www.nwnismo.com/profiles/jason07.jpg


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh, the blur shot.

I had to do that because there were recognizable faces in the background. I couldn't get 'em to move, or Jason would have spotted me, and I already have to be pretty ninja when snapping pics of his car.

Once the bodywork is finished, hopefully Jason will let me take some _real_ shots of his car  ...


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Yeah the pic does make ya dizzy. Nice shooting and editing on samo's part. 


But would either of ya know if that valance would fit without any modification to a 99 bumper or to the valance? Street scenes says it will only work on 95-97 and I dont know what the diffrences are on the bumpers. Searched, but could not find any "for sure" answers so far.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It fits just fine on the '99 bumper.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Like I said, the body shop put it on.
I'm pretty sure it will fit fine, but don't hold me to that 

I might be stopping by the body shop today, and I wil ask them about the fit.
I would not be able to post my findings until Monday though.....


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Cool, thanks for your cointinued help Samo and 1CLNB14


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

What's the difference between the Street Scenes valance (front, rear and side skirts) and the Stillen? I presume the price is in favor of the Street Scenes ones, but do they look different?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They are the same...

Talked to the body shop on Friday.

They said it would fit, but be sure to use a really, really good adhesive, or it will flex and seperate from the bumper.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Sweet Ill put that order in tonight then. Prolly in a few. Thanks a lot for taking the time to go ask you body shop Sean.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

no problem


----------

